# Adieu und so long



## Sethek (8. Oktober 2008)

...aber warum muß er dafür nen extra Thread aufmachen?

Ganz ehrlich: Ich hab keine Ahnung. Vermutlich deswegen, weil ich ein mitteilungsbedürftiger Mensch bin. Und Gerechtigkeitsfanatiker obendrein. Insofern kann ich nicht einfach still und leise ausloggen, die Tür zumachen und die Klappe halten, leider.

Hintergrund des ganzen ist ein tempban+Verwarnung im Doppelpack, den ich für folgenden thread kassiert habe:

€dit: Link versemmelt, hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=65168&hl=

Richtig: Hier ist der thread ins offtopic gedriftet. Auch richtig: Ich hab auf meine nunmal sehr blumige und sarkastische Art konstatiert, wie sehr offtopic das ganze geworden ist. Was mir aber angelastet wird: Ich hätte den thread *sabotiert*, also gezielt und in destruktiver Absicht ihn mit Gewalt ins offtopic gezerrt. Wo bitte gibts da auch nur ein wirkliches Anzeichen dafür? War es nicht eher so, daß von posts direkt zum Thema das ganze Stück für Stück abgeschweift ist?
Jedenfalls lasse ich mir dafür durchaus eine Sanktion eingehen, es war falsch (und auch nicht besonders geschickt von mir), sich derart gehen zu lassen. Aber Strafen Nummer 2+3 im Doppelpack? Warum nicht gleich permaban? Ohne ein einziges ermahnendes Wort? Verglichen mit wirklich Dutzenden threads, in denen es ganz anders zur Sache geht und nicht derart brachial durchgegriffen wird?

Natürlich steht ein communitymanager erstmal hinter seinen Moderatoren, und das ist auch gut so. Aber Moderator Tikume hat sich mit Sicherheit in diesem Forum mehr Entgleisungen geleistet als ich, und das als semi-Offizieller. Allein die Art, wie mein erster post behandelt wurde - eine Frage, ob man closed-beta-keys auch zu Beginn der open beta verwenden könne (Nachdem ich meinen sehr spät bekommen habe):
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=58741

Wurde kommentarlos geschlossen. Ja, das war zu Zeiten einer regelrechten Flut an immer gleichen Fragen zu _OPEN_beta-keys, insofern kann man da als Moderator schonmal falsch lesen. Ich hab den Fall dann einem anderen Moderator geschrieben, der versprochen hat, sich der Sache anzunehmen. Leider konnte auch der andere Moderator nicht zu Tikume durchdringen - auf die Anfrage, warum der thread zu sei und daß es keinen thread mit diesem Probleme gebe kam dem anderen Moderator gegenüber ein lapidares "so ein Pech, hätt er halt schauen müssen, paar threads unter seinem gabs den ersten" (Was nachweislich schlicht falsch ist, kann man gerne auch heute noch belegen) mit anschliessendem ausloggen.

Diese Art Selbstgerechtigkeit kann ich nun bei einem Moderator nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Klar, jeder macht Fehler, es hätte auch kein Hahn danach gekräht wenn gekommen wäre "Ups, seht ja selber was los ist, verlesen" - aber in der Art und Weise geht man nicht miteinander um. Nirgendwo. Ausser offensichtlich bei buffed.de - es steht zwar in der Netiquette ein schöner Sat von wegen Neulingen behutsam helfen und nicht oberlehrerhaft abkanzeln, der gilt aber offensichtlich ab einem Moderatortitel nicht mehr. Einzelfall?

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=67301&hl=
Ein thread, wirklich in haarsträubender Orthographie, aber vom Inhalt her absolut nachvollziehbar. Das selbe arrogante Auftreten.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=65868&hl=
Eine wie hier vertretene Meinung ist der Formulierung nach bei Usern schon grenzwertig, bei Moderatoren (die sollten dem Namen nach mäßigen und nicht hinter unangreifbarem Offiziellen-Schild Leute "bashen") schlicht nicht tragbar.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...64995&st=40
Soso, eine "Horde Deppen". Wieder mal lässt die Formulierung tief blicken.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=64665&hl=
Ich zitiere wörtlich: "Denken? Suchfuntion?". Mancher mag das lustig finden. Mancher findet auch Oliver Pocher lustig.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=63443&hl=
"Dummer thread?" - Ein Hinweis auf das Klassenforum hätte wohl genügt, aber dann zelebriert man sich selbst schließlich nicht, gell?

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=61270&hl=
Ja, es gibt bei buffed sehr strikte Regeln über Umfragen - nein, es interessiert nicht, wie es um die Peristaltik eines Moderators bestellt ist.

Ich könnte in dem Stile weitermachen - es ist natürlich nicht beileibe jeder Tikumepost gewürzt mit derlei Nettigkeiten, doch bietet sich da ein Bild, das mit den hehren Netiquettephrasen nicht vereinbar ist - zumindest für mich nicht.

Nachdem sich wie gesagt der communitymanager zunächst schützend vor den Moderator gestellt hat (was auch ok ist) habe ich drum gebeten, entweder eine der beiden Strafen aufzuheben oder aber meinen account zu schließen und mir kurz die Löschung meiner persönlichen Daten zu bestätigen. Bis heute kam keine Antwort, also gehe ich davon aus, daß das Ramboverhalten bei Moderatoren ok ist, bei usern nicht und bitte erneut um Bestätigung der Löschung meiner persönlichen Daten, nachdem es in den Einstellungen keinen Punkt diesbezüglich gibt bzw. ich keinen finde.

Der restlichen community wünsch ich viel Spaß in WAR. Man sieht sich (Wenn ihr auf Huss seid/Zerstörung dann sogar ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) *Winkt*

Wer schnell war, bevor der post gelöscht wurde, konnte ihn sogar noch lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Nörgel-Sethek


----------



## Deregond (8. Oktober 2008)

wayne...


----------



## Dentus (8. Oktober 2008)

Hrm, da geht ein Forumsfreund, dessen Geschreibsel ich stets zu schätzen wusste. Selten ist das gute Deutsch doch geworden. Sehr schade.

Ich nehme mir auch herraus zu sagen was ich denke, auch in einem harschen Ton, doch in meinen Augen stets berechtigt.

Zu deinem Fall sag ich nichts, weil ich es nicht verfolgt hab. Trotzdem alles gute...vieleicht läufst du meinem Zwerg auf Huss ja mal üebr den Weg!


----------



## Albatou (8. Oktober 2008)

Lol, das mit der Doppelstrafe haben sie bei mir auch gemacht, Tikume und Noxiel hatten mich gleichzeitig verwarnt (11.09.2008, 16:38). Aber was juckts mich, ist glaub eh schon mein dritter Account hier. Ausser zum Pöbeln und mich zu belustigen treib ich mich auf Buffed eh nicht rum. Vierter Account inc.^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (8. Oktober 2008)

[fullquote entfernt]

Ich habe sie schon lange ingoriert, mich stört das nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (8. Oktober 2008)

Zum Beispiel sind Fullquotes für ne einzeilige Antwort oft Sachen wo ich auch mal ein harsches Wort loswerde....und das find ich korrekt so


----------



## DeeeRoy (8. Oktober 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Der restlichen community wünsch ich viel Spaß in WAR. Man sieht sich (Wenn ihr auf Huss seid/Zerstörung dann sogar ingame
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke


----------



## Gihmp (8. Oktober 2008)

*gähn*


----------



## Kranak90 (8. Oktober 2008)

In before closed!


----------



## Mekhet (8. Oktober 2008)

Schade das du gehst, aber frag dich bitte noch mal:

ist sowas nicht immer abzusehen, wenn ein Forum von mehreren Semi-Professionellen geleitet und moderiert wird?
Dann kommt ja noch hinzu, dass kaum jemand von Vorurteilen frei ist und schlechte Tage hat auch jeder mal.

Auf der einen Seite kann ich dich verstehen, auf der anderen, kann ich dir auch sagen, dass es wirklich nciht leicht ist.
Da ich selber Admin von mehreren Boards bin, weiß ich, dass es immer Moderatoren gibt, die Ihren "Job" mit dem eines Bluthundes vergleichen und zu sehr Polizist spielen.

ich glaube als "einfacher" User, muß man über sowas lächeln, Gedanklich den Mods zunicken und freundlich winken und dann einfach links liegen lassen.

Wenn du mit dem auto auf der Autobahn fährst, gibts doch bestimmt auch viele Situationen, in denen du den anderen fahrern jeden Finger der Hand einzeln zeigst und 500m weiter ist es in den meißten Fällen gegessen, oder?

Überschölaf die entscheidung noch mal und dann bis morgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RealHaspa (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab schon desöfteren gesehn das Posts Kommentarlos geschlossen worden sind von Moderatoren.

KA warscheinlich ein Napoleon Komplex der Bearbeitet werden muss, so schade es auch ist. Ich weiss auch nicht wóran Buffed es fest macht wer Moderator ist/wird, vllt wird einfach jeder der 1000 Posts macht, zur Belohnung befördert /shrug


----------



## Kryptmann (8. Oktober 2008)

Schade das du gehst . Mag zwar für mich keinen ersichtlichen Grund geben aber die (Helden der Webseite) werden wohl wissen was sie machen wenn sie leute die vernünftig schreiben und nett sind ausschließen . 
Ich hingegen finde es dreist für nix und wieder nix sowas zu tun ...aber das Thema Meinungsfreiheit sollte in Deutschland nochmal überdenkt werden besonders das wort Freiheit aus dem vorher genannten .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yldrasson (8. Oktober 2008)

Schade... wie die kleine Ente mit dem roten Schal schon sagte, gutes Deutsch ist rar geworden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir sehen uns auf dem Schlachtfeld! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Achte auf den Hexenjäger in deinem Rücken^^)

LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Lari (8. Oktober 2008)

RealHaspa schrieb:


> Ich weiss auch nicht wóran Buffed es fest macht wer Moderator ist/wird, vllt wird einfach jeder der 1000 Posts macht, zur Belohnung befördert /shrug


Yeehaw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verun (8. Oktober 2008)

Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht damit, daß ein temp-Ban völlig übertrieben und ungerecht ist. Für das Abschweifen währe eine Ermahnung mehr als ausreichend gewesen.
Falls Du wirklich das Forum verlässt: schade, deine Argumentierungsart war recht gut und mit Deinen Meinungen war ich auch meist konform 


@Die wayne und mimimi-Leute: 
Lernt zu argumentieren. Das ist so erbärmlich...


----------



## RealHaspa (8. Oktober 2008)

Vote Lari for Moderator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeeeRoy (8. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Yeehaw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du nicht mehr, hast ja 1.004 .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich mach hier mal zu, genau wie die Threads davor geschlossen wurden. Der Grund ist einfach, dass man keine anderen User, egal ob Moderator oder nicht, öffentlich anprangert. Wenn jemand ein Problem mit einem anderen User hat sollte man es an die Moderatoren wenden, wenn man mit den Moderatoren nicht zufrieden ist meldet man es an einen der Admins.


----------



## ZAM (8. Oktober 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Jedenfalls lasse ich mir dafür durchaus eine Sanktion eingehen, es war falsch (und auch nicht besonders geschickt von mir), sich derart gehen zu lassen. Aber Strafen Nummer 2+3 im Doppelpack? Warum nicht gleich permaban? Ohne ein einziges ermahnendes Wort?



Ja, du hast einen Fehler gemacht. Ich sehe die extreme härte mit mehreren Sanktionen ohne Ermahnung ebenfalls als ungerechtfertigt. Jedoch werde ich das nicht einfach so hinnehmen ohne Prüfung von beiden Seiten.

Ich nehme mich der Sache natürlich an... *ABER:*

Zum gesamten Posting: Namecalling von anderen Usern (was Moderatoren ebenfalls sind) zur öffentlichen Denunzierung? Wenn die User das bei den Moderatoren machen, können wir in Zukunft die "Diskretion" ebenfalls lassen und sämtliche Vergehen der jeweiligen User öffentlich inklusive Beschreibung der Sanktionen darlegen. :-)


----------

